# Publication "privée" d'applis iPhone/iPad



## Bjeko (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

n'étant pas développeur mais connaissant assez bien Flash (hem, oui ce merveilleux programme adoré des mac-users ^^) je souhaite réaliser de petites applis de présentation de produits pour des clients (type mini-sites en Flash), et donc le faire via le prochain Flash CS5 qui permettra de créer les fichiers .ipa nécessaires.

Par contre je me demande comment publier ces applications de façon à ce que mes clients puissent les installer sur leurs iPhone/iPad, et qu'ils puissent les envoyer eux-mêmes à leurs propres clients, qu'elles soient accessibles via une simple url par exemple.

L'appli doit-elle forcément passer par l'Appstore, être approuvée etc. ou bien y a-t-il un moyen de faire plus simple, puisque mon but n'est pas de la diffuser massivement ?

Vous l'aurez compris, je suis un noob total en la matière ("un graphiste chez les développeurs" ça sonne un peu comme "Mon curé chez les nudistes" !)... donc, merci d'avance de votre indulgence 

edit : bien sur, je ne parle pas d'iphone jailbreakés


----------



## ntx (28 Janvier 2010)

Si ton iPod/iPhone n'a pas été bricolé-jailbreaké, il faut passer par l'AppStore.
De plus Flash ne fonctionne pas sur l'iPhone OS.


----------



## Bjeko (29 Janvier 2010)

En ce qui concerne Flash, il ne s'agit pas de mettre un swf dans l'iPhone mais de créer avec la future mouture de Flash (CS5 donc) des .ipa qui tournent sur iPhone. Il y a d'ailleurs déja quelques applis sur le store qui ont étés réalisées avec la beta de Flash CS5 (qu'Adobe a d'ailleurs retirée en attendant la sortie de la définitive)... donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes de ce côté-là.

C'est en fait le fonctionnement du système Apple pour publier les apps que j'aimerais approfondir.
A ce que j'ai compris, il faut avant tout souscrire à un contrat développeur qui coûte 79/an. Avec ça on peut publier sur le store (après acceptation de l'appli), et on peut aussi diffuser de façon privée, sans passer par le store, jusqu'à 100 copies il me semble.
Est-ce que ce contrat permet de diffuser sur le store autant d'applis qu'on le souhaite ? Est-ce que la diffusion "privée" peut être appliquée à plusieurs apps, et dans ce cas a-t-on droit à 100 copies au total ou à 100 copies par app ? 

D'une manière générale, j'aimerais bien avoir des retours de personnes ayant déjà mis des apps sur le store, savoir comment ça se passe, les coûts, les délais, etc.

Merci d'avance à qui pourra éclairer ma lanterne


----------



## Rez2a (2 Février 2010)

Salut,
de mémoire on peut effectivement associer 100 iPhone à UN COMPTE développeur (pas à une appli) et c'est remis à zéro à la date anniversaire du compte développeur.

Un exemple : tu ouvres ton compte dév aujourd'hui, et tu as une appli préparée sous le coude.
Admettons que tu associes ton iPhone à ton compte (1/100), puis que tu associes 40 autres iPhone pour diffuser ton app à tes amis sans passer par le Store (41/100 comptes utilisés).
Pendant l'année, tu décides que tu vas laisser ton iPhone associé au compte pour tester tes apps, et les iPhone de 10 autres amis proches ; pour les 30 autres, ils n'avaient besoin que de ta première appli donc tu peux les virer.
Ton compte développeur n'aura quand même que 59 places de libre, même lorsque tu auras supprimé les 30 places occupées par ceux qui n'en ont plus besoin : ceci pour éviter que tu fasses un va-et-vient avec les iPhone en supprimant des comptes pour en ajouter d'autres et en diffusant ton app de manière illimitée.

Cependant, à la date anniv de ton compte (2 février 2011 dans l'exemple), si tu resignes pour un an à 79&#8364;, ton compte restera associé à ton iPhone et aux 10 autres de tes amis que tu as gardés, et les places auparavant occupées seront libérées ; tu pourras donc encore ajouter 89 comptes, alors que la veille tu n'aurais eu que 59 places libres.

Voilà voilà... cela dit, il me semble qu'il y a 3 types de compte dév (sans compter le gratuit) : le simple pour développeur indépendant à 79&#8364;, un autre pour groupe de dév (un peu plus cher mais qui permet de publier des apps à partir de plusieurs ordis), et un dernier qui doit tourner dans les 299$ et qui est dit d'entreprise : il me semble que celui-là peut publier des apps en interne sans limite de places, et est fait pour développer des apps en interne dans une boîte en n'étant diffusées qu'aux membres de cette entreprise.

Je mets quand même un gros warning sur le dernier paragraphe, je ne suis pas sûr que ça marche exactement comme ça, mais c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre.

En espérant que ça t'aura éclairé !

[Edit]
J'oubliais, je crois bien qu'il n'y a pas de limite sur le nombre d'apps publiées avec un compte développeur simple, mais encore une fois je ne fais que débuter dans le métier, donc à confirmer...


----------



## Bjeko (6 Février 2010)

Je te remercie Rez2a pour ta réponse (désolé de ne pas l'avoir fait avant, je pensais que le topic était tombé dans les oubliettes)...

J'ai fait des recherches de mon côté pendant ce temps, et j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion (qui pouvait sembler évidente) que la diffusion privée n'a de véritable intérêt que pour le test d'application, et que pour une diffusion, même limitée en nombre, autant passer par le service traditionnel du store.

Reste à savoir si dans la pratique les démarches "administratives" pour être publié sur le store ne sont pas trop contraignantes pour les "petits projets" auxquels je pense. Mais étant donné qu'il s'agira d'apps gratuites, je ne pense pas qu'Apple soit trop regardant sur la qualité, ou sur le fait que ça ait un caractère promotionnel/publicitaire...

PS: tu as déja publié sur le store ?


----------



## Rez2a (6 Février 2010)

Non je n'ai jamais publié d'apps, en fait je viens de commencer à travailler dans une boîte de dév iPhone, donc pour l'instant je peux pas trop t'aider, si les apps doivent être publiées ce n'est pas moi qui m'en occupperai... cela dit, de la doc sur les procédures à suivre et les trucs à éviter pour ne pas se faire remballer par Apple, ça doit pas être trop difficile à trouver.


----------



## Bjeko (6 Février 2010)

Ben en fait, ça n'a pas l'air d'être aussi évident que ça de publier sur le store, d'aprés les peu nombreux retours que j'ai réussi à trouver, ou alors c'est qu'il n'y a que ceux qui ont eu des problèmes qui en parlent... ^^

ps: bonne chance pour ton nouveau taf


----------

